# Charcoal in Smokin It Model 2?



## SmokinMan (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi, 

I am wondering, would it be beneficial to put charcoal and wood chunks in the wood box on my smokin it model 2? I want to get some of that good charcoal flavor on my electric smoker and thought this would be a good idea. 

Thanks


----------



## 801driver (Sep 8, 2021)

I tried that once and did not have good success at anything being different.  Most likely because there really is not enough air flow.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 9, 2021)

A pellet tube and some charhickory or other charcoal pellets to use in it


----------



## 801driver (Oct 9, 2021)

I have heard of people trying something like a pellet tube, but they reported there was not enough air flow through the Smoke-it 2 to keep it lit. 

I do add more little wood chunks every hour or so for two or three hours if I am doing a large piece of meat to get more smoke flavor.  Too much at one time gives a bitter taste, spacing it out a little bit to keep the smoke light over a longer period of time works better for me.  I buy the standard hickory chunks and split them down to smaller pieces with a screwdriver and hammer.

Post back what you found that works for you.  tks


----------

